# 1,729 acres for lease- Wayne County



## Jason Oates (Aug 7, 2016)

1,729 acres available for lease for upcoming hunting season. Deer, hogs and turkey. Close to Jesup GA
$5/acre.


----------



## southerndraw (Aug 7, 2016)

What kind of woods does the property consist of? Creeks or hardwood drains? Any place to camp on the property?


----------



## Jason Oates (Aug 7, 2016)

It's mostly planted pines of various ages. There is a few hundred acres of mixed pine hdwd and a few small hdwd drains. There is also about a 200 acre clearcut. There is a shed on the property that would be a good camping spot.


----------



## Money Eater (Sep 8, 2016)

is this property still avalible


----------



## Jason Oates (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes


----------



## RAUB (Oct 2, 2016)

how bout a phone number


----------



## Gotmud10 (Oct 24, 2016)

Interested if it's still available Please message me


----------



## Jason Oates (Oct 24, 2016)

It is still available. You can call me at 229-942-2076. Jason


----------



## b rad (Nov 2, 2016)

so its 345 bucks I might be interested what part of wayne county


----------



## b rad (Nov 2, 2016)

nvm I see close to jesup so screven?


----------



## thunker (Nov 2, 2016)

why hasnt this been leased yet?? weird


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 2, 2016)

brianduffey said:


> so its 345 bucks i might be interested what part of wayne county



1729 x 5.00=$8645


----------



## deers2ward (Nov 3, 2016)

thunker said:


> why hasnt this been leased yet?? weird



I would think someone who could afford $8,645 for a year of hunting hasn't been dithering until August.


----------



## b rad (Nov 3, 2016)

Jeff Raines said:


> 1729 x 5.00=$8645



I meant per member


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 3, 2016)

20 members $10,000.  $500/member, the addition $1300 could be used for food plots?

Or cut your members in half and go with $1000/member.  That's what I would do if it was good land.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 3, 2016)

Brianduffey said:


> I meant per member


My bad


----------



## georgia_hunter (Nov 3, 2016)

How about 3 an acre. Kinda a discount since they're is no time to prepare


----------



## Jason Oates (Nov 4, 2016)

Property is leased


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2016)

Jason Oates said:


> Property is leased



You may close the ad to let others know the property has been leased so the thread will not keep getting bumped by unnecessary replies.

Instructions here: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=603346


----------

